# Buck Prospect? What do you think?



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I am thinking about keeping this little guy a buck and selling him as such:










(He is three days old in this photo, on my bed on top of some towels for accident protection. Lol.)

This is his dam's udder probably 12 hours from giving birth. It filled a bit more before the kid's arrived and evened out.










What do you think?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

first off -- good work on the picture of the kid! I know how hard they are to get!!!

Mom's udder looks nice how many freshenings?


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Third. No milking the first two and kids weaned at two months each time.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Being that the doe is a 3rd freshener, I would like to see better medial division, larger teats, more capacity, and more highly attached. It is only one photo so I might change my opinion if I saw more photos. But her udder won't change much at that many freshenings.

The buckling looks nice overall. Could use maybe a little more rear leg angulation, a more extended brisket, and maybe a tad more leveling of the rump. He's not bad though at all. 

All in all, I think he'd make a better wether. Just my two cents.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice pic! He is really handsome! But I'm going to agree with Kylee on him being a better wether. He looks a touch short in the body also but sure is a cutie!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. I'm on the fence, but will probably just wether him as I have a lot of demand for wethers every year. I will take some more photos of his mom when I start milking her. I am starting to try them on bottles tonight and get them switched over pretty quickly, so it shouldn't be too long. Their dad was a tad short bodied as well, but came from two really long goats. He ended starting to gain length at about 7 months old and has just gotten longer and longer. I just wonder if mom's udder could have been much better had she been in milk for a longer period of time with each kidding (and being milked regularly) rather than allowed to dry up after only two months as far as capacity and larger teat size goes.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes she could use more medial BUT I have seen goats with udders like her that win best udder. So its all just a toss up sometimes.

I personally would like to see more capacity. Try milking her more on a steady basis two times a day to encourage more milk production. She is going ot need this or she will dry up at the 2-3 month mark since thats what she was being conditioned to do. She never was stretched or required to make that udder "pretty"


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Stacey, exactly what I was thinking. I think she should have more capacity if milked regularly twice a day, and I think that will encourage her teats to be a little larger as well. She is being sold soon though, as I am keeping her sister and a daughter of hers and sister has a much nicer udder with little effort on my part as far as proper milking schedules go. I have some people coming out Friday to look at her kids and will probably want to reserve the last available one as a wether.


----------

